# Visual Pun



## Reformingstudent (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## JohnGill (Dec 30, 2008)

A pox upon thee, thou wicked punster!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2008)

I like people falling down better. I have to think less.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## nicnap (Dec 30, 2008)

that was a great strip.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 30, 2008)

Love it.


----------

